# Roddy B breaks foot



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

.. training in France, broke his foot.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

annnnnd..... thats a wrap


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe this explains why he had a terrible Summer League play.


... oh wait....


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

he should be back by the regular season but it's unfortunate that he won't play with the French team b/c he could've learned alot from getting good playing time in the FIBA tourney. At any rate, it's a position of depth for us, so all is not lost, but it's a shame he missed out on a chance to improve.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He's out for 2-3 months. So basically, he might miss 5-10 games.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs fans shouldnt worry



> What was your initial reaction when you heard that he broke his foot playing for Team France?
> 
> It’s a good time not to be a horse. You know what they do to horses when they break their feet, right? Yea…it was tough. It’s good news, bad news. It’s good news that it’s not in the thick of a season here; he’s got plenty of time to get ready and he may miss a little bit of time but he should be ready for the lion’s share of the season. Look, we all know what he can do. We saw him play last year and this was the development summer, where he gets the summer league experience in Vegas. And the French National team was a great experience for him to run his own team on the international platform. But the basketball gods had different ideas and that’s something you just got to deal with.
> 
> ...


----------

